# Need advice on Craftsman 7HP



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi,

Newbie to the forum here - and in purchasing a 2 stage snowblower for that matter. Currently I a single stage 21" Toro snow thrower and although it runs good, it is just not big enough for some of the snow fall we've been getting this year. Also, since it is not self propelled it is getting to be too much of a workout for me.

I have a shot at getting a Craftsman model: 247.88370.0. It has a 7HP Tecumseh engine, 26 inch cut and it has a joystick chute control. The guy is asking $400 but says is "willing to negotiate". Is this a good, reliable snowblower? What about the price - if he says "willing to negotiate" what should I offer him?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!
IT may be a bit more helpful in describing the kind of terrain you need to blow hilly/flat paved etc.. Perhaps the length of the driveway walks etc. would be a bit more helpful for those with more knowledge about those machines in helping you.
Did you see the machine or have any pictures? Do you know the history how hard or hours its been used? 
I repaired and tested a 7 hp 26 inch craftsman , and I must say it was a good workhorse. I also must say I preferred my Arien 8 hp at 24 inches for doing my 80 plus foot driveway.


----------



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

Here is the machine - I haven't looked at it yet or know anything about it. I have a normal concrete driveway - not sure the length and some standard sidewalk to snow blow.

https://fargo.craigslist.org/for/d/west-fargo-snowblower-craftsman-26-inch/6822694619.html


----------

